# CA High Cap Mag Ban UnConstitutional



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a feeling that 2019 will be a better year for gun rights nation wide, with rulings like this and 3 SCOTUS cases to be heard as well.



> "Accordingly, based upon the law and the evidence, upon which there is no genuine issue, and for the reasons stated in this opinion, Plaintiffs' motion for summary judgment is granted. California Penal Code § 32310 is hereby declared to be unconstitutional in its entirety and shall be enjoined."


http://michellawyers.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/Duncan-2019-03-29-Order-Granting-Plaintiffs-MSJ.pdf


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help.

So, POS States will still be little Hitler Associations .

Um mASSchuttes, New *dork*,..........


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> So, POS States will still be little Hitler Associations .
> 
> Um mASSchuttes, New *dork*,..........


AND nomOREGUNs...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Step in the right direction


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

The link is a fun read. Thanks Red Lion.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Orygun's governor will think that she is exempt. She and her 16 year old law makers will keep coming.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Please note that the NRA was part of the lawsuit that overturned Commiefornia. I have read many comments from those who with some justification deride the NRA but they are still battling. Its worth while to contribute to organisations that do influence lawmakers and challenge infringements of the second amendment.

https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/us-california-gun-rights-lawsuit/2019/03/29/id/909379/


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I’m betting CA is rushing this to the 9th circus before a shipment of 20 round AR mags could possibly reach those poor souls left behind enemy lines in CA.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Can I now just tape all my 10 round mags together?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Can I now just tape all my 10 round mags together?


nope!

use this it's all nancy, boxer, et al will let you have...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would not run out and stock up on them in CA based on that case it is no where near over yet.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Earlier today I learned this and shared an email with a client in SF who said kudos to the judge because Monday is some state holiday for the courts and they can’t appeal till Tuesday. He said gun shops were letting them fly (they stock them for cops / LE ) but according to this report any can buy right now except shops are selling out in minutes.


----------

